# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Ambition: Board Game In-Progress

## Erasmus

This is a map that I created over the past week or so to serve as the board for a war game (similar to RISK) that I am in the process of developing.  I tried to give it an 1800s feel with a more modern twist, though to be honest this is my first map and I was just happy it came out legibly  :Very Happy: .  
It is simpler than it could be, but my main goal was clarity for the game I'm making, as many things in the game are affected by one's place on the map - so the features incorporated into the game mechanics had to stand out: grasslands, deserts, rivers, mountains, tundra, etc.  
If anyone has any comments or criticisms, I would love to hear them!

----------


## Gandwarf

Erasmus, I like it! The features definitely do stand out.

Some notes:

- The large blue lines in the water and the white dotted lines mark territory boundaries? Took me a while of staring to notice them. So if they are indeed boundaries you might want to let them stand out more.
- Is there any point (gamewise) to the squares on the landmasses?
- Your desert look more muddy to me. Maybe make it a bit more yellow?

----------


## amosz42

Awesome!  Let me know when the game is available.   I love inventing and playing board games, and my favorite are those with excellent maps.

----------

